# Swift Royale



## panda6 (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know the size of the fuel tank on a 1994 Swift Royale 550, 2.4 diesel auto please?


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*fuel tank*

standard tank for your year should be 80 litres + 8 litres reserve.
you should have 8 litres left when the red light comes on? best to allow a max of 20 miles when warning light comes on as they are not that accurate.


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree.

My Royale had:
FUEL TANK : 80 L (Reserve 8 L)
Fresh Water : 100 L
Grey Water : 80 L
Heater Tank : 10 L
Pipes : 1.5 L

Regards

John


----------



## panda6 (May 25, 2010)

*Fuel tank*

Thanks guys, that is very helpful. I have only had the vehicle for a couple of weeks and we really love it, but....
Last week we put £60 worth of diesel in it and the gauge showed between half and threequarters full. We did about 250 miles, and it was below a quarter full so I decided to fill it right up and see how it did!! I put in 72 litres and the nozzle was clicking off but when I went to pay the girl said 'what is that running out of your vehicle?
It was diesel!!! I reckon about £20s worth was on the floor!!
Do these things have an overflow? Nothing was coming out of the filler cap but the gauge still only showed between half and threequarter full and the garage was awash with diesel!!
If it doesn't have an overflow then surely either the tank is split somewhere or the gauge is faulty!!!
Help!!


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

I fill to the brim of the filler pipe without fuel running onto the road - so I'd guess you have a hole in your diesel tank!

John


----------



## panda6 (May 25, 2010)

*Fuel tank*

Thanks John, I am leaving it back with the dealer on Monday to have a look at.


----------

